

Ask HN: Is there a way to generate text editor color schemes? - pspeter3

Ideally I would like to write a color scheme once in some declarative way and get TextMate&#x2F;SublimeText, IntelliJ, Eclipse, Vim, Emacs, Terminal and pygments out of it. Does anyone know of such a tool?
======
zachlatta
[https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-builder](https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-builder)

------
jmandzik
Yup. [http://tmtheme-editor.herokuapp.com/](http://tmtheme-
editor.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
dengar007
For visual studio :
[http://frickinsweet.com/tools](http://frickinsweet.com/tools) (one i wrote
years and years ago) OR [http://studiostyl.es/](http://studiostyl.es/)

